# Glad to see you again LUC!



## arcticsid (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think I speak for myself in saying your presence and input have been missed the last couple weeks. We understand you were under the weather there for a time, and hope you are feeling better.

The expertise and input you contribute to this forum is appreciated, respected, and is hard to match.

Rock On Buddy,

Troy


----------



## Luc (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Troy !!!

A bit of small info. I started with a severe nasty cold. However I was lucky that it was not the dreaded flue !!!
When recovering from that I got a visit from my old friend: GOUT.

Now that is very painfull I can assure you. It was in my left foot. So I was not able to walk normally for a few weeks. Hell I could even not put a shoe on. At nights even a sheet was to heavy and painfull, so even in the cold (winter season here, and we like sleeping with an open window) I could not tolerate a blanket on my foot.

Things are getting better now, and I will be dropping in more frequent.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 12, 2009)

Well buddy, we can share something in commom. 11 weeks ago today a huge air tank fell on my left foot smashing it pretty good. I too am just now able to wear a shoe aand stumble around a bit better. I think our running the marathon days may be over!!LOL. Take good care, always look forward to hearing from you in here.
Troy


----------



## bruno (Dec 12, 2009)

I share your pain regarding the gout. I had a foot doctor tell me once that the pain was worse than giving birth! I agreed. When I told my wife what the doctor said, she said obviously spoken by a male doctor.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad to hear your back Luc. We surely did miss you. Hope things are on the up and up now!


----------



## St Allie (Dec 12, 2009)

hiya Luc,

my bloke gets gout too..

surely the elderflower wine takes the pain away?

get well soon

Allie


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess an round of iodine could help with gout.
Glad to hear of your recovery.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 12, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> I guess an round of iodine could help with gout.
> Glad to hear of your recovery.



I thought iodine was a treatment for infections?

Allie


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 12, 2009)

It is but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the reason they make "Iodized Salt" is to prevent gout or goiter. I'll have to look it up.



What are the benefits of iodized salt?
In: Vitamins and Supplements [Edit categories]
[Improve]
Answer

Iodized salt contains sodium and chloride, which makes the salt; and it contains iodine. This mineral, has been added to salt to help the population get iodine. Iodine helps prevent certain types of brain disorders, mental retardation, miscarriages and goiter. These iodine-related disorders have virtually disappeared in places that have iodized salt. Presently, there are 740 million people a year who suffer from iodine deficiency. One simple act of adding iodine to the salt would help get rid of this disorder. So the benefits -- is to help maintain a healthy population. 

Guess I got gout and goiter mixed up lol.

OK gotta stop sampling the wines before online haqha


----------



## surlees (Dec 12, 2009)

Iodized salt is to help prevent goiter, a disease of the thyroid gland. Gout affects feet.

Luc: Glad you're back. I suspect you'd rather have gout than a goiter!


----------



## Luc (Dec 13, 2009)

surlees said:


> Gout affects feet.



No, gout effects bad joints. And the toes are where most
joints have worn-out. So most likely that is where you will get it first.

So if you are in 'any luck' it can happen at feet, knees, elbows, fingers etc etc etc.

So far I had in in my left foot and in my right foot.
just can't wait till it happens again. Life is adventurous !!!

Luc


----------

